# Autoglym HD Wax Vs. FARECLA G3 SUPER GLOSS PASTE WAX



## alfatronics

Easy enough:

Which is better?!


----------



## cheekymonkey

what do you mean by better


----------



## chrisc

hd is good and just got farcela stuff and its easier to use.how long it lasts dont know but vans coverd in it now so bring on the rain tomorrow


----------



## uruk hai

alfatronics said:


> Easy enough:
> 
> Which is better?!


It isn't quite that simple, we all have our own ideas regarding what we want or expect from a product so there may not really be a product that could be described simply as "better" than another ?

Its all about personal preference


----------



## Trip tdi

alfatronics said:


> Easy enough:
> 
> Which is better?!


Are you conducting from the Buy one get one free from the Halfords deal.

What would you like from a wax,* Ease of use ?, shine ?, plus durability ? Cost ?*


----------



## Trip tdi

It's hard to say which is best, Really to get to roots OP, what are you after from a wax.


----------



## Kerr

I will find out soon. 

I have been using the HD wax for a while and now got the G3 during the Halfords offer. 

Will try it out this weekend coming weather permitted. 

Too rainy and too much water up here!


----------



## suspal

bought both yet to try them both look good


----------



## cubed

i went for the G3 Super Resin Wax, not the paste version


----------



## R0B

posting in the wax section would be best


----------



## Trip tdi

R0B said:


> posting in the wax section would be best


I did not even spot that :lol: Your sharp on the ball in the ealry morning hours :thumb: I'm nodding off now 

Guys just to help this thread move further, I have review on the Farecla G3 paste wax, check it out, see what you think on the writeup, and honest opinons please, even if they are harsh, no worries :thumb:


----------



## alfatronics

Trip tdi said:


> Are you conducting from the Buy one get one free from the Halfords deal.
> 
> What would you like from a wax,* Ease of use ?, shine ?, plus durability ? Cost ?*


lets say we rate it on the following out of 10 (comments to justify what ratings are welcome 


Ease of use
shine
durability
Cost


----------



## Trip tdi

alfatronics said:


> lets say we rate it on the following out of 10 (comments to justify what ratings are welcome
> 
> 
> Ease of use
> shine
> durability
> Cost


Are you referring to a break down between the two waxes ?


----------



## alfatronics

If possible 

However I am more interested in the G3

The only Quick Wax I've used is the nano xtreme wax which was rubbish in terms of longevity... It had very little


----------



## Trip tdi

alfatronics said:


> If possible
> 
> However I am more interested in the G3
> 
> The only Quick Wax I've used is the nano xtreme wax which was rubbish in terms of longevity... It had very little


The Turtlewax nanotech wax, very easy to use, plus cheap as well, it's not a bad wax for a liquid version.

The G3 Paste wax, I've done a review on here, it's very easy to use and protects well, You might as go to halfords today, as it's there last day on the buy get one free offer.

Link:- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3387997


----------



## alfatronics

Thanks mate,
I've already read it. I understand your quite fond of the stuff

The nanO wax was also a paste. However it didn't last long after application. 

The simoniz original wax lasts and looks the bees however it's such a pain to use!

I want to know if the g3 is as good as the simoniz original wax?

Is it quality or just easy to use.


----------



## Trip tdi

alfatronics said:


> Thanks mate,
> I've already read it. I understand your quite fond of the stuff
> 
> The nanO wax was also a paste. However it didn't last long after application.
> 
> The simoniz original wax lasts and looks the bees however it's such a pain to use!
> 
> I want to know if the g3 is as good as the simoniz original wax?
> 
> Is it quality or just easy to use.


Well to be honest I have the Simoniz original in my wax collection, the Gold tin, it's a very durable wax for the money, but the only down side is, it's very hard work buffing off the wax, even if done by small section by section, but the plus points are it's cheap to buy, plus the durability is strong; if Simoniz tinkered with the new version, for ease of use, thiS will be a state of the art wax on the market for the price, that's the only down full, the removal a real pain to remove.

As of the G3 Paste wax, it spreads like butter, plus a little goes a long way, you can place this wax on the bonnet for example, and in 20 minutes time, one swipe with the cloth and it's off, plus the sheeting behaviour of this wax is fast, so the water just runs off the panel.
You can easily do your whole car, in around 20 to 25 minutes time, or even quicker, plus the Container, I would estimate easily 60 to 70 applications on a car from this wax, or even more, so it's worth the money, if you break down the cost per application of the wax on the car for the price, it's works out very cheap.
Leaves a good shine, plus the surface is slick to the touch, plus it's made in the USA, no negative points about this wax, it's decent for the money :thumb:


----------



## alfatronics

Durability?...


----------



## Trip tdi

alfatronics said:


> Durability?...


It's raining today and still is, still got some strong beading on the car from the Farecla wax so the protection is still there; To be honest it's still early days, but the protection is still on my car, I'm seeing the durability for myself still on the panels, and will update my thread further in the future, 2 to 3 months time I say.

Buddie, for the Halfords deal, Its finished now all the stores are closed, the buy one get one free has ended now.


----------



## alfatronics

Already bought it


----------



## Guest

i bought one to,had a quick go and im impressed!


----------



## Trip tdi

alfatronics said:


> Already bought it


OMG, you have already brought it, test it on panel, when the weathers dry, you can be the judge on that, durability + performance wise :thumb:


----------



## suspal

Trip tdi said:


> OMG, you have already brought it, test it on panel, when the weathers dry, you can be the judge on that, durability + performance wise :thumb:


bought six pots :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

suspal said:


> bought six pots :thumb:


Six pots , what are you are going to do with them, wax a Boeing 747


----------



## suspal

Trip tdi said:


> Six pots , what are you are going to do with them, wax a Boeing 747


bargin hunter :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: nah going to share with family :thumb:


----------



## suspal

waiting on halrauds to send me the other two through the post i think i emptied my local branch:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
did a blind finger test with my brother HD G3 and britemax vantage which one did he choose?


----------



## Trip tdi

suspal said:


> waiting on halrauds to send me the other two through the post i think i emptied my local branch:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> did a blind finger test with my brother HD G3 and britemax vantage which one did he choose?


Amazing blind test, would be keen to know which one he chose :thumb:

Was this test done by the slickness of the panel with the finger. that's been waxed with the three waxes mentioned above.

Place some pictures if you can, would be keen to see


----------



## Guest

tried this again today ontop of srp,im still blown away by the beading.

prep was clay bar,2 coats of srp new formula and 2 coats of g3 wax

pics

















all finished


----------



## Grahamwm

Results look good starting think i should have gave this a stab when halfords had offer on


----------



## Guest

Grahamwm said:


> Results look good starting think i should have gave this a stab when halfords had offer on


i have a pot for sale at a low price:thumb:


----------



## alfatronics

I tried this stuff and it's crap!!

Bird poo goes right through it!! Leaving nasty crusty circles! 

Where are you Mr G3 can you please share you comments on this one?!


----------



## Farécla Trade

Hi Alfatronics,

What do the birds eat your way?!! haha only joking. I will get the guys in technical to look into this tomorrow.


----------



## JakeWhite

alfatronics said:


> I tried this stuff and it's crap!!
> 
> Bird poo goes right through it!! Leaving nasty crusty circles!
> 
> Where are you Mr G3 can you please share you comments on this one?!


Won't bird lime eat through most protection products if left for too long?


----------



## Avanti

JakeWhite said:


> Won't bird lime eat through most protection products if left for too long?


My thoughts exactly, bird lime should be removed as soon as possible after detection :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

alfatronics said:


> I tried this stuff and it's crap!!
> 
> Bird poo goes right through it!! Leaving nasty crusty circles!
> 
> Where are you Mr G3 can you please share you comments on this one?!


no suprise, given that bird **** can eat through laquer, a layer or two of wax is easy pickings for it...


----------



## Trip tdi

JakeWhite said:


> Won't bird lime eat through most protection products if left for too long?


Your right there all the way, you can have any protection on the car, if left for too long, it will penetrate the clear coat on the paint, bird droppings are acid based, quite lethal, the best cure is, remove the bird lime straight away.

Sounds like to me it's been on the paint for some time, even if left for a day, I can't see it penetrating the clear-coat so quick in the time scale given.


----------



## JakeWhite

Well that's that settled then, I've still gone and bought some today, comes in a nice looking jar, good applicator, nice smell and texture, just waiting for some good weather so I can get it on the car!!


----------



## Trip tdi

Certainly give it a go and see how you get on, you will straight away find it's a very easy wax to use, plus the applicator is very manageable through grip levels and wax control over the surface, keep us posted


----------



## Farécla Trade

Hi Zahir,

As promised I have checked with the technical team, and they have said very similar to the guys above – any wax, not just ours will act as a barrier against bird lime but this will only last for a limited amount of time. No wax will be able to protect your paintwork indefinitely from a substance as acidic as bird lime. In the future to prevent damage, remove bird lime as soon as you spot it as this is the only way to prevent etching in the paint which you have described. However, what we would advise now is use G3 Paint Renovator to remove all of the material the bird has deposited (it may need a couple of applications) and then re-apply your G3 SuperGloss Paste Wax. We are confident your paintwork will be looking great again in no time at all!


----------

